# 2 heaters



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

Now that the cold weather is here I have a dilemma. My apartment gets cold, especially at night. When i got home today it was in the low 60's. I've currently got a 200 watt Jager in my 46 gallon and I'm wondering if I should pick up a second heater to help out. 
Is there any need for this or should I just save my money?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Is the heater keeping up? If it is, then you don't really need a second one. Splitting the wattage between two heaters is a good way protect yourself when one fails. If one fails 'on' you'll be able to notice the gradual temp rise and deal with it. If one fails 'off' you'll notice the slow decline. Saves you from frying or freezing your fish.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, I think you definately should get a second heater if the tempurature difference between your tank and your room is that big. One heater won't be able to handle that big a difference.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Also, the higher the temp it has to hold internally (or closer to it's own limit) to generate the outside temp, the more likely it is to fail. Get two heaters to lessen the strain and lower the chances of one going haywire, or just failing.


----------



## Kups (Aug 26, 2008)

*2 Heaters*

Should I pickup another submersible jager heater or could I go with an in-line heater? The only reason for the in-line would be less clutter in the tank but I could live with two jager's in my tank.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Inline! Those heaters are pimp.

But I don't know about reliability though, but I've never heard anyone having issues with it.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I like the idea of inline heaters, too. I haven't had occasion to use one yet, but the less gear inside the tank, the better IMHO


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Inline! Those heaters are pimp.
> 
> But I don't know about reliability though, but I've never heard anyone having issues with it.


I've had 2 Hydor heaters die on me - both within 1-1.5 yrs. Fortunately, one died over the weekend in the office at work that was a smaller tank with White Clouds and a betta who pulled through OK. The other was at home and I caught it before temps got too low (down to about 72F from 76F) both were the PTC film type heaters so I've sworn off them - but I really like the idea of getting the heater out of the tank.

That's why I want to build an external reactor (eventually for CO2) and use a water tight cordgrip to hold a regular heater from a more reliable mfr.

There's a debate (online and in my head) as to who to use...I was thinking Jager all along, but it you look long enough you can find people slamming pretty much every kind of heater made.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Mr Fishies said:


> There's a debate (online and in my head) as to who to use...I was thinking Jager all along, but it you look long enough you can find people slamming pretty much every kind of heater made.


Amen. Heaters seem to be the weak link in aquarium equipment. I keep mostly unheated tanks now, but in the ones I heat, Jagers have been good to me. Worst (for me) were Visi-therm. Thermal compacts have been average.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Interesting. I've never had any issues with visi-therms, and now have them on 2 of my tanks (zebra plecos and reef).

I find that the older heaters are definitely the best. I have two tronic elites from like 15 years ago, and it still holds whatever temp I set it to like a champ.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

PPulcher said:


> Amen. Heaters seem to be the weak link in aquarium equipment. I keep mostly unheated tanks now, but in the ones I heat, Jagers have been good to me. Worst (for me) were Visi-therm. Thermal compacts have been average.


When it's so widespread, I have a hard time believing _everything_ sucks...I wonder if people are buying a lot of heaters too small for their tanks and burning them out?

I have 2 Thermal Compacts - even though it's marketed as submersible, one filled with water. I unplugged, disassembled, dried out and put back together...it's working for me still - allowing me to procrastinate finding a replacement. My only worry with those is that they get some sort of oxidation or smoke (!?) deposits on the inside above the element...which tells me something is deteriorating...but they keep working!

Never had a Jager heater - but Eheim has been very very good to me hopefully the heaters from the same parent company are as good as the filters.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> Interesting. I've never had any issues with visi-therms, and now have them on 2 of my tanks (zebra plecos and reef).


I know people who swear by them, too. Strange that there seems to be so much inconsistency between experiences with heater brands.



> I find that the older heaters are definitely the best. I have two tronic elites from like 15 years ago, and it still holds whatever temp I set it to like a champ.


Of course now you've gone and cursed it! I have older thermal compacts that are around that vintage, and while the presets don't match the actual temperature output, it's easy to figure out and adjust.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with Rena heaters? They have the same borosilicate glass as Jager and they're on sale at BA at the moment.


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

I've gotta agree with Ppulcher, visi-therm have been the worst for me too. Had 2 of them crap out on me over the years leading to some serious temp issues. Never had any trouble with any others though. I especially love my newest stealth heater, which blends in nicely with the black background. 

Better safe then sorry with temperature fluxes like that


----------

